# Avast Warning: DCOM Exploit attack, from 117.201.81.125:135



## toofan (Dec 9, 2008)

Help Guys, Someone is try to heck my pc.
My avast is giving following warning
DCOM Exploit attack, from 117.201.81.125:135

Now what to do. if i m dissabling my RPC service then my BSNL manual connector become invisible so I have to enable it for connecting to the broadband.


----------



## entrana (Dec 9, 2008)

dont u have a firewall. try zonealarm it usually can ban ips


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2008)

I have but Microsoft's default one. Which is the best firewall that  uses less resources.

I am still having such problem although avat is able to block the attack but why is he attacking my pc.


----------



## toofan (Dec 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## mrintech (Dec 12, 2008)

Go scan with: *www.superantispyware.com/download.html

Malwares will be removed. No one is hacking your PC


----------



## dissel (Dec 12, 2008)

that's what I want to ask,
Earlier several times I load ZA with Avast Home & it stated that both products are not compatiable with each other...some of avast shield malfunctioned...any solution ?


----------



## afonofa (Dec 12, 2008)

That depends on which version of ZA you had used and which shields of Avast had failed. If you used ZA free, it is basically the ZA Internet Security suite with antivirus, maybe thats why they were conflicting.

You can try:
1. disabling the conflicting features on avast or your ZA 
2. Comodo firewall(free) + Avast Home
3. ZA Pro(paid) + Avast Home
4. ZA Pro + Nod32(paid)/Kaspersky Antivirus(paid)
5. Kaspersky Internet Security(paid)


----------



## dissel (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^
Thanks for replying....
Yes I load ZA Free + Avast Free

As I remember (maybe wrong) Avast Web shield gave some problem....In that case which I need to disable Avast shield or ZA protection....I mean which one suitable without hampering system security.

Any suggestion ?

Or Comodo is any good ?


----------



## afonofa (Dec 13, 2008)

Avast's web shield is the antivirus scanning web traffic, so disabling that will affect system security. Eg. with web shield disabled Avast may not be able to block this DCOM exploit attack. 

On ZA free, the antivirus is included with it but not available for use till you enter a ZA Internet Security key(you can say its dormant). So even if you wanted to, you cannot completely disable the antivirus component of ZA free. 

Try Comodo + Avast. Comodo is as good as ZA Pro and its better than ZA free.


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Go scan with: *www.superantispyware.com/download.html
> 
> Malwares will be removed. No one is hacking your PC



thanks for saying that no one is hacking my pc.
I use spybot search and destroy and will scan with this first and if it fails then i will use the above link.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 13, 2008)

go for scan and also follow what what afonofa and dissel said. may be this error is due to conflicting between softwares


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2008)

Security Vulnerabilities of Windows XP have not been patched.

There are many DCOM exploits. Just install SP-3 to patch up everything or run Automatic Updates. 

I've also faced this problem many times and I also replied to you in the Urban Terror thread.

And +1 for Comodo Firewall + Avast. 

Anyhow, do have a look at this. *img301.imageshack.us/img301/9269/lolnt0.th.jpg

 I haven't got time to install SP-3. Installing updates will surely solve the problem as I've even experienced it before. 



toofan.is.back said:


> thanks for saying that no one is hacking my pc.


Actually people are. 

Google about RPC (Remote Procedure Call), DCOM exploits and MS vulnerability bulletins.


----------



## toofan (Dec 15, 2008)

Today morning I installed XP sp3. And  I haven't got any problem by then.

I scanned with spybot but doen't found any malware or anything like tHAT.

i WILL inform you all tommorow if it workes 100% or not.


----------

